# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  New Forum Skins?

## Oddly Otter

My forum experiences come from a long running video game forum that's been around since 1998, although i've only been there since 2004. We've been through several different forum programs but the one we've had for the longest time period is vbulletin. I see that you guys also use this. I'm on staff over there and we like to give our members more selection when it comes to forum skins. While I like this brown, I was curious if there were any more available. But alas there isn't. 

Is there a chance to get more skins or have I just been spoiled to too many skins hehe


I know it's a silly request as you've been having other more important site issues but it'd be nifty if there were some more  :Very Happy:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I dont know, I am use to this skin and its good for map display. Like putting the maps on an old table. Make it more light and its disrupting with the contrasts, same with darker. I havent think about this but now I see, at least for me The skin is perfect to look at maps.

----------


## Oddly Otter

I think my problem is the light text. I'm more of a fan of the dark text on a light background rather than the other way around. I know a lot of people prefer the darker with light text though.

----------


## K4GAP

I also run a forum that I use vBulletin on. And, I also create styles for my forum. I have a mix of dark and light colored styles for those that like to use one or the other. I find the style on this site to be rather pleasant and easy on the old eyes. Good job for ever who the webmaster is.

----------

